# Starting the Lion clip on Eli



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I groomed Eli today and set the outline for his new clip. I think it turned out pretty well for my first attemp at the lion clip. I still have to grow his ears back, his tail pompon and of course more coat. 

My husand really wants Eli to have a more manly/male looking clip. Plus Eli wears a full coat better then anything else I have done. Well, here's Eli is in his new clip.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's a pic I took of Sting loung'n around today too.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww look at that puppy coat :smile: Sting looks so cuddly. 

Eli looks great, funny little pom on his tail :biggrin: ahhh the waiting for hair so we can cut it back again, the poodle owners curse!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

That looks great! I was wondering what kind of collar you use when the coat is that long. Max looks silly with his collar digging into his long coat. I was thinking of cutting him shorter for that reason. But the lion cut looks so cool...


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Still tempted to try the ponydoodle cut! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Here's a pic I took of Sting loung'n around today too.


what beautiful boys! they really could be brothers!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Eli and Sting are so gorgeous!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Still tempted to try the ponydoodle cut! Ha! Ha!


LoL, I keep threatening my hubby with that. Mwahahah, and Jazz is cream so I could dye her mane and tail my little pony style. OMG!!! I could turn her itno Pinkie Pie... my very very most favorite my little pony. I think I'll tell him thats what I'm gonna do if he doesn't quit his griping about Jazz's current style. 

Jenn, I would just like to say - I HATE YOU!! LoL, no just kiddning. I am a little jealous though that Jazz's cut didn't come out quite that nice. Maybe Eli has more hair than she does... ? then again maybe he wasn't a but head for being scissored like she was either. Either way that looks great. I can't wait for Tuesday when I can take her back to the salon and work on her a little more. I purposedly didn't bring my tools home with me this weekend because I knew if I did I would either scew around with her all weekend to the point of ruining the pattern OR I would clip it all off without giving it a change to grow on me. I'm starting to like it more and more now though.... except he crappy scissor work... I can do better than that and it's driving me INSANE looking at it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> LoL, I keep threatening my hubby with that. Mwahahah, and Jazz is cream so I could dye her mane and tail my little pony style. OMG!!! I could turn her itno Pinkie Pie... my very very most favorite my little pony. I think I'll tell him thats what I'm gonna do if he doesn't quit his griping about Jazz's current style.
> 
> Jenn, I would just like to say - I HATE YOU!! LoL, no just kiddning. I am a little jealous though that Jazz's cut didn't come out quite that nice. Maybe Eli has more hair than she does... ? then again maybe he wasn't a but head for being scissored like she was either. Either way that looks great. I can't wait for Tuesday when I can take her back to the salon and work on her a little more. I purposedly didn't bring my tools home with me this weekend because I knew if I did I would either scew around with her all weekend to the point of ruining the pattern OR I would clip it all off without giving it a change to grow on me. I'm starting to like it more and more now though.... except he crappy scissor work... I can do better than that and it's driving me INSANE looking at it.


Well Eli was very understanding about are grooming session yesterday. It was 3.5 hrs straight with a 5 min break after I blew him out. He stands still until I tell him otherwise. Im lucky with Eli..... Sting is another story. He's next but I don't have much to do with his hair right now. I do agree that Eli has a little more hair then Jazz right now. Eli looks even better in person though. His tail looks silly and Im growing his ears back out so we have a way to go.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

what is a ponydoodle cut??:tongue:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

It's a silly thing I saw online but would be fun for a day or so. Lemme see if this link works:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried scissoring Max a bit today. It came out kinda choppy. Not sure if it's more lack of skill or cheap scissors.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's another:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz had about 2 inches or so, maybe 2 1/2 before I clipped her. I was a little surprised actualy it was longer than I thought it was. I didn't expect to get as much of a difference in lengths as I did lol.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lookin' good there, Jenn! Your clippings are so good!

Scooter is being put into a similar clip as well, I love the "pants" look!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

that pony clip is hilarious!!!! It looks cool on the white with the died mane and tale!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Eli looks great! I am itching for Tuesdays coat to grow back out but there was no way I could keep it the way I wanted it with out an air force. Anyway, he looks very nice!

Poneydoodles :hahaha:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

great job Sting is so Cute !!!!!!!!!, I think if you shave Eli's tail down the same length as his back end it should look a little better. something about that little puff ball looks weird to me lol


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Eli looks very good in his new cut. You do such a great job.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> great job Sting is so Cute !!!!!!!!!, I think if you shave Eli's tail down the same length as his back end it should look a little better. something about that little puff ball looks weird to me lol


Thanks. lol The lion clip usually has a large pompon tail. Thats why I said I was starting the lion clip. We still have a way to go. lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh don't shave down his tail Secreto - I love a big full tail and ears LOL. As I've said before it's the baine of poodle owners lives waiting for hair to grow so we can cut it off again :rofl:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Ohh don't shave down his tail Secreto - I love a big full tail and ears LOL. As I've said before it's the baine of poodle owners lives waiting for hair to grow so we can cut it off again :rofl:


Oh believe me, Im NOT clipping the tail down! lol He would look silly in a lion clip with a clipped down tail. His tail may not look ideal now, but it grow's quickly and eventually the look will be achieved. I just wish Eli didn't have a stub for a tail. I took him to the doc that we always had our Amstaff's ear's cropped and found out he did NOT know how to dock a Poodle tail. Errrr!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Thanks. lol The lion clip usually has a large pompon tail. Thats why I said I was starting the lion clip. We still have a way to go. lol


My mistake I thought you clipped his tail down from a bigger puff ball, I agree it needs to be big or none at all lol.


----------

